# Decorating cage with pictures



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm putting up a pictures of all the rats I've had on a wall, and I thought I'd try putting a few on my rat cage. I clipped them on with binder clips, so they are really easy to take on and off (for when I clean the cage) and the clips hold them quite tightly so the pictures won't move around or get crooked. When the backs of the pictures get dirty I can just wipe them off. I'm only putting them on the side of the cage, because I like to be able to see my rats through the front. I'm gonna go buy a few move binder clips so I can put up some more pics, but here is what I have so far: 

View attachment 9339
View attachment 9340


Has anyone else ever tried something similar?


----------



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

What a cool idea! Now i have to try that lol  good work!


----------

